# Sticky  Please read before posting *updated 22/01*



## mazv

This section has been introduced for our members as a free service.

It is anticipated that questions posted will relate to medicines and their use e.g. side effects, interactions with other medicines or the use of medicines in pregnancy and breast-feeding. Questions relating to supplements to take during treatment or pregnancy should be posted on the Complimentary therapies board CLICK HERE

Members/Users of this service are reminded that - although their questions may be answered by a qualified pharmacist - the answers given will be general and that you will need to qualify responses with your General Practitioner, Clinic or Hospital.

Please note that any questions relating to drug regimes/treatment protocols or specific doses of drugs prescribed cannot be answered, especially those relating to fertility treatment. These questions should be discussed directly with the prescriber, clinic or hospital.

Please do not rely on a quick response to your question! - This is not an emergency service and should not be treated like one. Should you be in a situation where you need urgent medical advice - then please call the England/Wales NHS Direct phone line on - 0845 46 47 (yes that is the correct number) or call your General Practitioner If you are in Scotland then please call NHS24 on 0845 4 24 24 24 or visit their website http://www.nhs24.com/

Where possible posts will be responded to within 24 hours.

Questions should be posted individually as separate topics, unless of course they are relevant to the original question. This will make it easier for people researching at a later date

We would also like to take this opportunity to remind members that FertilityFriends.co.uk is a public website and that messages/posts published by users, are available for free viewing by any member of the public with internet access.

*A Reminder of the Fertility Friends Disclaimer*

All content published by Fertility Friends on it's web site, inclusive of postings made by members/guests/moderators is for informational purposes only.

Readers/members are encouraged to confirm the information contained herein with other sources.

Patients and consumers should review the information carefully with their professional health care provider.

The information presented herein is not intended to replace medical advice offered by your own Physician/Doctor.

Fertility Friends and its affiliates will not be liable for any direct, indirect, consequential, special, exemplary, or other damages arising thereafter.


----------

